# PHMG: Drugs Very Required!



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I've not posted in a while as training had been put down on the list of priorities. Work has been excellent, if not very demanding and ive just been maintaining really. 3x 45min weight sessions a week with pasta and chicken meals throughout the day.

It's time to step it up a gear now and can focus a bit more on my body. Got a holiday booked in 10 weeks time and stuff looking like a mess for that.

Im not going to be doing anything silly like i used to in terms of amount of time spent in the gym. I just dont have that much free time now. But that just means i need to make the most of it when i am there.

Looking to train 4 to 5 times a week for about an hour a time. I'll start my cardio again too before work (been starting at 6am everyday so not been possible).

As of monday, i'll be using *Extreme Labs XL Rebellion pro-hormone*. Quick 4 week cycle. Recommended dose is 2 capsules a day....so obviously im going to run 3 capsules a day









This should help me get back/easily exceed what i have been like in avi (after no drugs for a year). I suppose it's the lazy/easy way out for some quick results but at the end of the day, its why we run these things isnt it









Start Pics (03/04/2014)



Off to train some shoulders and legs in abit.

Cheers guys, nice to be back. (have been reading everyday mind you in the morning on the ****ter with sleepy eyes


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Definitely in for this mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So todays training.

Legs and shoulders.

Quad extention x4 sets (8-12 reps on everything)

Ham curl x4 sets

Legs press x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

Shoulder press x4 sets

Lat raise x4 sets

Behind neck lat pulldown x4 sets

Food

M1. 4 whole eggs. 2 slices of toast. 4 pieces of bacon

M2. Chicken salad and mayo baguette.

M3. Chicken breast and pasta

TRAIN

M4. Bag of fruit pastils (still love them) 2 scoops extreme labs mx4 mass xplosion.

M5. Chinese takeaway.

Could say thats not your traditional bodybuilding food, i aware of that though lol. Fortunately, in order to lose bodyfat, i just have to up activity levels, not cut out all the foods i like. Stroll on...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you count calories mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you count calories mate?


No no no mate. If im hungry then i eat. Try to keep fat lowish and carbs and protien high.

But on the weekend its a bit more relaxed. Kind of consious of whats going in but like tonight for instance, fancy a chinese so ill just have whatever and go train and do cardio tomorrow.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> No no no mate. If im hungry then i eat. Try to keep fat lowish and carbs and protien high.
> 
> But on the weekend its a bit more relaxed. Kind of consious of whats going in but like tonight for instance, fancy a chinese so ill just have whatever and go train and do cardio tomorrow.


Lucky bastard :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Lucky bastard :tongue:


Just have to work hard and then everthing else falls into place. Stopped the whole micro management of bodybuilding thing a long while ago and got on far better with out stressing over tiny details.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

You're like me....do u jus up cardio and maybe eat slightly cleaner if u want to lean up?


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

And why pro hormone mate, not jus to a quick cycle of gear.like var or tbol etc...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Same combo as the now discontinued T-Bullets. Should give you some decent workouts. M-LMG is very wet for some people but the SD will balance that out a bit. Interested to see how you get on. Get some before pics up mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Super $ingh said:


> And why pro hormone mate, not jus to a quick cycle of gear.like var or tbol etc...


 Because he has stopped using AAS, is going on holiday and needed a boost. Plus I am assuming as he reps for Extreme they will at the very least have cut him a good deal


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

He is a rep for these guys over on another forum so id imagine cheap or free products.

Ph or aas... Same thing really but one is legal and the other is not.

Any way hope it all goes well mate

Off any where nice?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

i read a bit of your last journal and sure i read you and your missus were trying for a baby , don't prohormones have the ability to mess with your hpta? or has the deal already been sealed so to speak.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> You're like me....do u jus up cardio and maybe eat slightly cleaner if u want to lean up?


yeah, keep it clean in the week and do cardio, relax a bit at the weekend and enjoy family life and be pretty much normal but conscious of a decent amount of protein.



Super $ingh said:


> And why pro hormone mate, not jus to a quick cycle of gear.like var or tbol etc...


Lets be clear here, pro hormones, for all intensive purposes, are gear. Legal or not, its still assisted. But hey, if the tools are available....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

josephbloggs said:


> i read a bit of your last journal and sure i read you and your missus were trying for a baby , don't prohormones have the ability to mess with your hpta? or has the deal already been sealed so to speak.


will be a dad in 7 months and 3 weeks mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> He is a rep for these guys over on another forum so id imagine cheap or free products.
> 
> Ph or aas... Same thing really but one is legal and the other is not.
> 
> ...


Yes exactly. Extreme labs provide me with products of my choice for free so id be stupid not to take advantage. Plus used superdrol before and got way more from it than i ever did from Dbol.

We are off to portugal mate:

View attachment 147969
View attachment 147970


Best thing is that its part of Kates nans timeshare, so all we have to pay for is flights. Result (going to need the money mind you in 8 months :lol: )


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Often read your journals mate, like your honesty. Guessing the fact your going back to the gear and will be skint in 8 months time means it's mission accomplished so to speak. If so congratulations!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> will be a dad in 7 months and 3 weeks mate


Congratulations! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Congratulations! :thumb: :beer:


thanks mate. We are over the moon. Apparently im due twins too so that would be nice if it turns out that way.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:


> thanks mate. We are over the moon. Apparently im due twins too so that would be nice if it turns out that way.


Dude! Congrats! And twins.... Welcome to the club!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Day off of training today.

The mother in law is cooking us a nice big roast and see my 7 month year old nephew who is growing so fast and has started mimicking.

Had 4 beers at my mates house last night whilst watching "I Spit On Your Grave". What the ****! The most savage film ive seen.


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Just subscribed also grats on the baby!


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

hardmadegains said:


> Just subscribed also grats on the baby!


Forgot to ask, what are you using for cycle support and pct? Are you using the ones supplied by extreme?

Thanks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yes, ive been given the OCS and PCT provided by extreme labs and will be using.


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Great I'm looking forward to seeing the results! Cheers


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Performed a chest and tricep workout tonight. What is it with Mondays and the gym heaving?

All 8 -12 reps

Chest:

decline chest press x4 sets

incline chest press x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Cable flies x4 sets

Tri's

V bar press down x4 sets

rope pulldown x4 sets

Good workout. Not really lost any strength but dont "fee" strong if you get what i mean.

Pro hormone XL Rebellion from Extreme Labs will arrive tomorrow and i'll down the whole pot :lol:

Todays food:

m1. 100g pasta, 250g chicken breast, tomato and pepper sauce, Extreme labs T6

m2. 100g pasta, 250g chicken breast, tomato and pepper sauce, T6

m3. 100g pasta, 250g chicken breast, tomato and pepper sauce, T6

Train

m4. bag of fruit pastils, 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion.

m5. jacket potato, breaded cod, veg.

Started cardio again. Walking to and from work which is about 1hr 20 mins fast walking pace cardio a day. Lean me up in no time and not mind numbingly boring.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back and bi's tonight. All 8 - 12 reps

Back

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

wide grip chest pull machine x4 sets

Hammer grip pullups x4 sets

shrugs x4 sets

Bi's

Hammer curls x4 sets

Preacher curls x4 sets

Food

Wake, Extreme Labs T6

m1. 100g pasta, 250g chicken

m2. 100g pasta, 250g chicken, T9

m3. 100g pasta, 250g chicken, T9

Train

m4. bag of fruit pastils, 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

m5. 100g pasta, 250g chicken

Switching to potato tomorrow instead of pasta, same bulk of food but less carbs pre training. Then junk/sugar it up post workout.

XL Rebellion pro-hormone didnt arrive today but has been sent and will arrive by fedex tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> IN!!!


....pervert!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got a load of free samples from Extreme Labs. Will give opinions on the different items in here.

I know everyone is always interested in pre workouts so ill give a quick review on them.



Pre workouts are:

G-BOMB

POW3RD 2.0

Image Sports RACING

N.O XPLODE

Ripped Freak

Plus got my XL Rebellion and T6 so will do stary pics tonight in my aweful state and hopefully see some good progress


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training yeaterday as its rest day. Playing 5 a side indoor football tonight and also legs and shoulder workout before hand.

Yesterdays food

m1. Potato, chicken

m2. Potato, chicken

m3. Potato, chicken

m4. Potato, chicken

m5. Bowl of ice cream and golden syrup.

I dont know what weight any of the potato and chicken was. Just made a massive pot of it and ate from it all day.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Running anything else apart from Extream this and that bruh?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I know some of those so-called prohormones are extremely powerful, but what scares me a little is that I believe in all cases they are pretty much untested so you're in uncharted territory. Some of them are just old steroids which never made it onto the market. But if they never made it to the market perhaps there's also a good reason for it.

Subjectively I've heard many times also from reputable posters that Superdrol is hard to recover from in that it causes major shutdown as well as a host of other side effects like lethargy, limp d1ck, etc.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Running anything else apart from Extream this and that bruh?


Not yet mate. Not got anything as i...erm...threw it all in the bin where i just..ahh...found some cash...(not a true story and posted only for entertainment purposes....)

Prob will at a later date but want to try the pro hormone on its own at the moment. Mainly for my own knowledge and opinion on the. Only used superdrol before as a kickstart to a cycle so not really a fair test.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I know some of those so-called prohormones are extremely powerful, but what scares me a little is that I believe in all cases they are pretty much untested so you're in uncharted territory. Some of them are just old steroids which never made it onto the market. But if they never made it to the market perhaps there's also a good reason for it.
> 
> Subjectively I've heard many times also from reputable posters that Superdrol is hard to recover from in that it causes major shutdown as well as a host of other side effects like lethargy, limp d1ck, etc.


Yeah but you think your ugl gear is tested mate :lol:

Not worried about shutdown or recovery mate. Smashed tren and deca with low test for a year and never had sexual problems and the wife is preggers after a year off. Good to go.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Subbed, good luck mate looking forward to resaults


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

NFS said:


> Subbed, good luck mate looking forward to resaults


Cheers mate. I try to keep things interesting with weekly pics and honest with diet and stuff.

Im not one to say no to a pizza or burgers so loads of that :lol:


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Cheers mate. I try to keep things interesting with weekly pics and honest with diet and stuff.
> 
> Im not one to say no to a pizza or burgers so loads of that :lol:


haha yeah its refreshing for someone to be honest with there diet, good luck and congrats on the baby/s!

i was going to run SD from extreme labs but decided if i was going to run an oral cycle i might aswell do DBOL lol so im very intrested in seeng resaults from this!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

NFS said:


> haha yeah its refreshing for someone to be honest with there diet, good luck and congrats on the baby/s!
> 
> i was going to run SD from extreme labs but decided if i was going to run an oral cycle i might aswell do DBOL lol so im very intrested in seeng resaults from this!!


Thanks mate 

They are both good for there oen reasons tbh.

If lean, dbol makes you muscles inflate from the inside. Essentially intra muscular water and glycogen...also known as "the art of bodybuilding".

Superdrol does the same to a lesser extent but also has a nice hardening/drying effect.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had football training tonight for an hour, 5 aside indoor.

Then went and did shoulders and arms in the gym.

Arms

Vbar pressdown x4 sets

rope pulldown x4 sets

hammer curls x4 sets

preacher curls x4 sets

Shoulders

shoulder press x4 sets

behind neck lat pulldown x4 sets

lat raise x4 sets

food

m1. Potato, chicken. Extreme Labs T6

m2. Potato, chicken, T6

m3. Potato, chicken, T6

Football/train

m4. bag of fruit pastils

m5. mash potato, pork and apple sausages, peas and a can of ice cold Fosters

m6. Bowl of ice cream and golden syrup

Started Extreme Labs: XL Rebellion pro hormone today as well. Nothing to note just yet.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

5 a side is a killer eh mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Start pics for the cycle then:



Highest body fat in a long while but that will happen after a month and a half lay off from cardio and 3 times a week training with bugger all intensity.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> 5 a side is a killer eh mate


Yeah mate, been playing for about 6 months now. its like basketball but with your feet. if we score, the opposing teams goalie restarts the game with a pass, so its instantly run back to defend. F.ucks you up. We have extra wide goals too so the score was 22 - 20 to my team tonight. we were 8 - 0 down so quite the comeback!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

When click on link it says this mate

"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yeah mate, been playing for about 6 months now. its like basketball but with your feet. if we score, the opposing teams goalie restarts the game with a pass, so its instantly run back to defend. F.ucks you up. We have extra wide goals too so the score was 22 - 20 to my team tonight. we were 8 - 0 down so quite the comeback!


Nice mate. Used to play for about 2 years, tough on the ole feet both fatigue and injury wise! many a blown up ankle or bruised bones on my feet playing, swear I broke my toe a few times too :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> When click on link it says this mate
> 
> "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


Strange, it works for me. Just google extreme labs lol. Probably easier.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Strange, it works for me. Just google extreme labs lol. Probably easier.


I mean for the attached pics mate


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Will be following this, planning to run a PH cycle beginning of next year after I cut down some flab and get back into training for 6 months, although would probably start with tb carnage, what would you say its comparable to?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I mean for the attached pics mate


Sorted now i think.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Alex6534 said:


> Will be following this, planning to run a PH cycle beginning of next year after I cut down some flab and get back into training for 6 months, although would probably start with tb carnage, what would you say its comparable to?


What whats comparable to mate? Pro hormones or tb carnage??


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

PHMG said:


> What whats comparable to mate? Pro hormones or tb carnage??


Should have been a bit more clear :lol:

What is carnage comparable to in terms of standard orals?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Alex6534 said:


> Should have been a bit more clear :lol:
> 
> What is carnage comparable to in terms of standard orals?


I couldnt say mate as never used. Whats the active ingredients?


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Good luck mate and in for the research and future reference.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Are you planning on taking anything else apart from OCS and PCT i.e. Nolva


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Another new journal. lol. Ffs this must be journal number 15?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Another new journal. lol. Ffs this must be journal number 15?


New goals. Was going to continue with the "No drugs required" one...but obviously....being that im now using drugs, that would be a bit misleading :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JUSSI75 said:


> Are you planning on taking anything else apart from OCS and PCT i.e. Nolva


No mate, probably wont even use the free stuff tbh.

I never did pct after using test, tren, mast and EQ for years. Just came off and kept majority of size and have a pregnant wife within a year, so im sure a few weeks of some orals is going to be fine :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> New goals. Was going to continue with the "No drugs required" one...but obviously....being that im now using drugs, that would be a bit misleading :lol:


Maybe you should have one plan and stick to it instead of changing all the time you pen1s lol. I'm in as usual


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Maybe you should have one plan and stick to it instead of changing all the time you pen1s lol. I'm in as usual


Ay?

I still have the same plan. Don't use drugs and get the wife pregnant....done!

after that, do a few small courses a year.

And f.uck sticking to a plan all the time. Variety is the spice of life mate. I hate plans, you dont know whats going to happen day to day so i just wing it and enjoy the surprises.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's true. She is pregnant? Havnt read all the thread. Congrats!! Hopefully the baby will get her genetics as far as looks is concerned!!! Lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's true. She is pregnant? Havnt read all the thread. Congrats!! Hopefully the baby will get her genetics as far as looks is concerned!!! Lol.


lol. yeah, well we are quite often told how beautiful our babies will be so im guessing we are both of a good level


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training for me tonight. Have my baby nephew round and that time is too precious. Will just train tomorrow instead.

Food today:

m1. curried potato, chicken breast

m2. curried potato, chicken breast, 2 jam doughnuts...the morrisons ones that are slightly crispy. So good!

m3. curried potato, chicken breast

m4. 3 cans of fosters. Pizza and chips

Pro evo on the xbox tonight with a mate when nephews asleep. Great friday tbh.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

All about FIFA mate :wink:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

PHMG said:


> No training for me tonight. Have my baby nephew round and that time is too precious. Will just train tomorrow instead.
> 
> Food today:
> 
> ...


curried potato????

and FIFA mate, proevo is crap


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> He is a rep for these guys over on another forum so id imagine cheap or free products.
> 
> Ph or aas... Same thing really but one is legal and the other is not.
> 
> ...


Really I didnt realie that, surly they can't be a strong and prove the gains of test ??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sams said:


> Really I didnt realie that, surly they can't be a strong and prove the gains of test ??


It is effectively steroids mate. Just legal because of no current legislation. Make no mistakes about it. Superdrol is in my opinion stronger than dbol (which is effectively oral test).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> All about FIFA mate :wink:





bigforbday said:


> curried potato????
> 
> and FIFA mate, proevo is crap


We got fifa 14. Aweful and very clunky compared to the fluidity of pes. Every goal feels the same and the a.i. is shocking.

Pes is so random and just more fun overall.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally got to the gym for the first time since thursday. They have been fitting new equipment so its been closed. Only a few things open tonight.

Was supposed to be legs. Got 3 sets into box squats and was just too painful and knew my knees would be fu.cked tomorrow so quit that and did chest and arms instead. Just a quick session because i only just found out it was open and about to close.

Box squats x3 sets

Bench press x4 sets

DB fly x4 sets

EZ bar curl x3 sets

DB peacher x3 sets

Sculls x3 sets

DB kickbacks x3 sets

Food

Well i went east today as went all you can eat last night to Za Za Bazaar (all you can eat buffet of all foods) and consumed a good 7000cals in one sitting :lol: They even asked me to leave come the end because they were closing.

m1. chicken curry and rice

m2. 2 sausage rolls, mass shake

TRAIN

m3. mash potato, chicken and veg. Can of Fosters

Not ideal, but bit of a weird off day today for some reason.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sams said:


> Really I didnt realie that, surly they can't be a strong and prove the gains of test ??


 Most of what is sold today as PHs are in fact designer steroids. The majority were first synthesized and study back when conventional 'AAS' were first produced but never made it to market, hence they aren't recognised by law as steroids.

There are still a few that require conversion (prohormones in the original sense) like M-LMG which is a precursor to Norbolethone but most like Superdrol are active compounds that do not require conversion


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Superdrol is in my opinion stronger than dbol (which is effectively oral Boldenone).


 fixed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RS86 said:


> fixed


which is a derivative of...?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> which is a derivative of...?


 Cabbage.

Was I right??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back and arms last night.

Lat pulldown x4 sets

Low cable row x4 sets

Bent over row x4 sets

Tri pressdown x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Hammer curls x4 sets

Cable preacher curl x4 sets

Food

M1. Potato. 250g chicken. T6.

M2. Potato. 250g chicken. T6. 1 cap XL rebellion

M3. Potato. 250g chicken. T6. 1 cap XL Rebellion

Train

M4. Bag of fruit pastils. 2 scoops extreme lqbs mx4 mass xplosion.

M5. Chicken breast. Mash potato, peas and gravey.

Been a week using XL rebellion pro hormone now and a few things to note. All to be expected tbh. Brilliant pumps in the gym. More full look to the physique all the time and also dropped some sub q water. Wont be fat loss as only been a week but the usual points that show first when i diet have more sharpness to them.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Its rest day today but started extra cardio now for 40mins instead of training.

Last night was shoulders and arms:

Arms

cable press down x4 sets

hammer curls x4 sets

rope pulldown x4 sets

preacher curl x4 sets

Shoulders

machine press x4 sets

behind neck pulldown x4 sets

cable lat raise x4 sets

DB lat raise x2 giant sets

Then 45mins cardio post workout

yesterdays food

m1. wholemeal pita, chicken breast, pack of snack-a-jacks T6.

m2. wholemeal pita, chicken breast, pack of snack-a-jacks T6. 1 cap XL rebellion

m2. wholemeal pita, chicken breast, pack of snack-a-jacks T6. 1 cap XL rebellion

Train

m4. Bag of fruit pastils. 2 scoops extreme labs mx4 mass xplosion.

m5. 2 burgers, oven chips, bowl of ice cream and golden syrup

Todays food

m1. Potato. 250g chicken. T6.

m2. Potato. 250g chicken. T6. 1 cap XL rebellion

m3. Potato. 250g chicken. T6. 1 cap XL rebellion

cardio

m4. 2 burgers, oven chips, couple of tins of Fosters

Brought myself a static bike to use as soon as i wake up in the morning each day. saves time and allows a quick shower after. Doing that all in the gym wastes like 30 mins overall. No time for that anymore before work with early starts. Just a cheapy but ideal to just fold up and put in the cupboard:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg Day!!

Started with 40mins on the static bike at home before work.

Then after work, legs and arms:

Leg press x4 sets

Quad ext. x7 sets

ham curl x4 sets

calve raise x5 sets

tri pressdown x4 sets

hammer curl x4 sets

rope pulldown x4 sets

preacher curl x4 sets

Food today was a bit strange. Was so busy at work that i didnt have time to stop so i just fasted until 1pm and ate 3 meals in one :lol:

Wake with 1 cap Extreme labs T6 and 1 cap XL rebellion pro hormone. 40 mins cardio

m1. 3 jacket potatoes and 2 chicken breast. 1 cap T6, 1 cap XL Rebellion.

TRAIN/45mins cardio post workout

m2. bag of fruit pastils, 2 scoops extreme labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

m3. 2 mince beef burgers, 2 buns, oven chips.

m4. bowl of ice cream and golden syrup.

What a nice day though. Gutted to be stuck in the lab at work, but did my post workout cardio outside. Dont get all the people in the gym on the treadmill when its like this!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Stuck in the lab at work? What is it you do mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Stuck in the lab at work? What is it you do mate?


Im laboratory manager for a geotechnical consultancy mate. We basically test soil for a multitude of different parameters. Its basically the first thing that happens before anything is built and also for and large structures, whilst the build is going on.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Im laboratory manager for a geotechnical consultancy mate. We basically test soil for a multitude of different parameters. Its basically the first thing that happens before anything is built and also for and large structures, whilst the build is going on.


sounds complicated, but can imagine it pays pretty well :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> sounds complicated, but can imagine it pays pretty well :tongue:


It pays enough for me to pay my bills, keep the wife happy and buy the odd luxury for myself. I dont require much mate. Im not really into material things (not dissing those that are, just not my bag). The only thing i love is jap cars tbh.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> It pays enough for me to pay my bills, keep the wife happy and buy the odd luxury for myself. I dont require much mate. Im not really into material things (not dissing those that are, just not my bag). The only thing i love is jap cars tbh.


im the same mate tbh.

currently unemployed so not going well for my aspiration of some day owning an Audi :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> im the same mate tbh.
> 
> currently unemployed so not going well for my aspiration of some day owning an Audi :lol:


One way to sort that mate. get out there and start at the bottom.

I got my job because i went in and spoke to the boss. They werent even looking for anyone at the time. I just said i was willing to work very hard and im a yes man. He gave me a few days a week to start out as a junior technician on £350 quid a month. I stuck at it and worked s.hit jobs when i wasnt there to get by. Wasnt long before i learnt everything as fast as i could. The lab was divided up into sections of workers that could do a few things. I quickly saw how usefull it would be come to learn everything. So i did.

6 years later and i run it and a couple of £100,000,000 projects in the south west. (not our project btw :lol: but we are selected as main contractors for geotechnical testing and validation).


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> One way to sort that mate. get out there and start at the bottom.
> 
> I got my job because i went in and spoke to the boss. They werent even looking for anyone at the time. I just said i was willing to work very hard and im a yes man. He gave me a few days a week to start out as a junior technician on £350 quid a month. I stuck at it and worked s.hit jobs when i wasnt there to get by. Wasnt long before i learnt everything as fast as i could. The lab was divided up into sections of workers that could do a few things. I quickly saw how usefull it would be come to learn everything. So i did.
> 
> 6 years later and i run it and a couple of £100,000,000 projects in the south west. (not our project btw :lol: but we are selected as main contractors for geotechnical testing and validation).


fair enough mate, sounds good. Is it like a factory type environment with sections?

Ideally I'd like to get into IT somehow so on the look out for an IT apprenticeship but fúck all around here, so might go down the business/admin route instead and try get an apprenticeship in that.


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Your job sounds awsome mate! Just saying u work ina lab must rock haha  how's the cycle going so far? Anything to write about? Also you cutting or bulking? I was thinking of going for something similar LOTS of food and fat burners and cardio for my next cycle!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hardmadegains said:


> Your job sounds awsome mate! Just saying u work ina lab must rock haha  how's the cycle going so far? Anything to write about? Also you cutting or bulking? I was thinking of going for something similar LOTS of food and fat burners and cardio for my next cycle!


Updates to follow shortly mate.

Im cutting and bulking at the same time :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Whats your view on Epi for a first cycle mate?

I have a friend who done it and made some nice dry gains, but for some reason Marc Lobliner on YouTube is dead against it and any PH, as he says they're worse/unsafe compared to Oral Steroids.

Would probably be a few years yet before I decided whether I'd begin one or not, but still interested on your opinion. 

Also ever done an ECA stack?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest and arms today...with some delts thrown in because i love the painful pump in them.

Chest

incline machine press x4 sets

decline machine press x4 sets

upper cable fly x4 sets

lower cable fly x4 sets

Arms

tri pushdown x4 sets

rope pulldown x4 sets

hammer curl x4 sets

db curl x4 sets

Delts

7 sets of DB lat raise...no rest.

Food/plan

wake: Extreme labs T6 and XL Rebellion. 40mins cardio on static bike

m1. potato, 250g chicken

m2. potato, 250g chicken, T6

m3. potato, 250g chicken, T6

TRAIN/45 mins cardio post workout

m4. bag of fruit pastils, 2 scoops E.L MX4 Mass Xplosion (mass gainer)

m5. Chilli con carny...and way to much of it but so good.

2 weeks into the pro hormone XL Rebellion cycle now. Things are going very well tbh. I was expecting a noticeable difference but not as much as i feel. That geared up pumped feeling all day is awesome. My sex drive is high all the time anyway, but i woke the wife up at 2am last night and fired in!! Hoping for even more to come from it now over the next 2 more weeks.

Progress pics then.



Pretty happy with that for just 2 weeks to be honest. Its only really the last week ive been doing proper cardio and fitness has shot up just from that so will prob be doing even more now.

Just had an accreditation at work also which has finished now and a huge stress off my mind so i can focus a little bit more (not too much mind you. Gym isnt my life anymore).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Whats your view on Epi for a first cycle mate?
> 
> I have a friend who done it and made some nice dry gains, but for some reason Marc Lobliner on YouTube is dead against it and any PH, as he says they're worse/unsafe compared to Oral Steroids.
> 
> ...


Mate, my advise would be to sum up if you are willing to take the potential risk of using these substances for muscle gain. The risks are very low in my opinion when used sensibly, but are stil there. Even more so when abused. No one person can say yes or no for you. Just got to decide. I know how scary it is as can remember taking my first pull about 4 years ago. Shi.t myself i could drop dead any moment :lol:

I rate ECA highly tbh, but at the right time. Its best used when struggling with energy levels, that doesnt usually happen until sub 10% range. Its a good tool to allow you to continue losing fat when energy levels are low. Has a little drying effect for me personally as well, but thats not really noticed until lower bodyfat. If someone wants to chuck it in at the start of a diet because they cant lose fat and expect miracles then they have got it very wrong.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Mate, my advise would be to sum up if you are willing to take the potential risk of using these substances for muscle gain. The risks are very low in my opinion when used sensibly, but are stil there. Even more so when abused. No one person can say yes or no for you. Just got to decide. I know how scary it is as can remember taking my first pull about 4 years ago. Shi.t myself i could drop dead any moment :lol:
> 
> I rate ECA highly tbh, but at the right time. Its best used when struggling with energy levels, that doesnt usually happen until sub 10% range. Its a good tool to allow you to continue losing fat when energy levels are low. Has a little drying effect for me personally as well, but thats not really noticed until lower bodyfat. If someone wants to chuck it in at the start of a diet because they cant lose fat and expect miracles then they have got it very wrong.


Fair enough mate, appreciate your opinion and honesty 

I'm looking into trying an ECA stack as I've been cutting since January 2nd and lost around 1lb a week up until the point where I lost 14 stone exactly. Can't shift any weight/fat now at all, just stuck for the past 2/3 weeks. Lowered calories, introduced cardio.. just debating if an ECA stack might kick start things again.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Another journal lmao subbed!

The ph your running is a superdrol clone?(you probably know lol), would advise a pct for this mate, or at least nolva for the nips lol lethargy is a bìtch by week 3 too, especially on 30mg. Your gonna love the strength gains!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Another journal lmao subbed!
> 
> The ph your running is a superdrol clone?(you probably know lol), would advise a pct for this mate, or at least nolva for the nips lol lethargy is a bìtch by week 3 too, especially on 30mg. Your gonna love the strength gains!


Lol. I abused tren test and deca for years mate with no pct and got the wife pregnant and didnt lose a lot of size. No problems with gyno either mate.....i think ill skip the anti cancer drugs


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Lol. I abused tren test and deca for years mate with no pct and got the wife pregnant and didnt lose a lot of size. No problems with gyno either mate.....i think ill skip the anti cancer drugs


I've also ran tren n deca with no pct, but have ran sd 3 times and felt like death the time I didn't run a pct. Will help you recover quicker, feel better and help keep gainssss, no brainer really? Cheap as chips too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I've also ran tren n deca with no pct, but have ran sd 3 times and felt like death the time I didn't run a pct. Will help you recover quicker, feel better and help keep gainssss, no brainer really? Cheap as chips too.


Recover??? Who do you take me for!! As soon as ive finished giving this a fair go...im getting some tren ace, test prop, eq and mast prop hahaha. Ive got a fricken holiday to prepare for lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Recover??? Who do you take me for!! As soon as ive finished giving this a fair go...im getting some tren ace, test prop, eq and mast prop hahaha. Ive got a fricken holiday to prepare for lol.


Good man!!!!! Fcuk the sd off it's shìt anyway lol more sides than gains! Get the proper gear in now you tart!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Good man!!!!! Fcuk the sd off it's shìt anyway lol more sides than gains! Get the proper gear in now you tart!


Lol.

Ive been impressed tbh so far.

Obviously it wont beat that concoction of gear. But it is a very good option for someone that doesnt want to buy anything illegal and is a simple as a click of a button and delivered a few days later.


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Interesting read mate. Keep it up!


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

How important is the no alcohol with this stuff? And is the extreme labs pct stuff sufficient?

Also, is that XL REBELLION one suitable for a first time user?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

wtw said:


> How important is the no alcohol with this stuff? And is the extreme labs pct stuff sufficient?
> 
> Also, is that XL REBELLION one suitable for a first time user?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.


Those are all questions for you to decide for yourself to be honest mate.

Says you shouldnt drink alcohol using them...so you shouldnt. I do, but that doesnt mean its ok.

First time user?? Again superdrol was the first thing i tried. Doesnt mean its ok. I just wanted to try it.


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok thanks mate. And is their pct stuff suitable or would it be better to source that elsewhere?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

wtw said:


> Ok thanks mate. And is their pct stuff suitable or would it be better to source that elsewhere?


You will prob be fine with the otc stuff, but best to get some nolva just in case.


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Been busy as hell. Trained for the past 2 days as well but rest day today. Hanging out my ass from being out last night until 3.30am.

Trained back and shoulders friday/sat. Usual sort of thing. Gay pump sets/no real hard work (works for me :lol: )

Food has been random. Massive BBQ yesterday so tons of meat and fresh breads, that sort of thing.

Todays meals:

M1. pack of skittles

M2. Cheese pizza

:lol: oops. well it is easter sunday


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking good! What are the scales saying? Any huge improvements in strength and size? Also I rememebrr you saying your over dosing a little (not recommended lol) how many are you taking?

Glad to hear your loving it so far!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hardmadegains said:


> Looking good! What are the scales saying? Any huge improvements in strength and size? Also I rememebrr you saying your over dosing a little (not recommended lol) how many are you taking?
> 
> Glad to hear your loving it so far!!


No idea on scales mate. Not a way to gauge progress in my opinion.

Strength is up. But then I don't really train in a way that tests strength. I pump the muscle until it fails at around 12 reps. That can be different for a number of reasons on certain days. I don't really even pay attention to what I'm lifting weight wise.

Im not over dosing now mate. Would have only been a 3 week course if I did and would prefer less dose for 4 weeks.


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Okay fair enough! Visually much gains? I checked out your before and mid cycle pics! Yeah to me a 4 week consistent dosage rather than a 3 week blast would get better results! I think I'm gonna give the Xl rebellion a blast for my next cycle  any sides so far? BP pumps ect


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hardmadegains said:


> Okay fair enough! Visually much gains? I checked out your before and mid cycle pics! Yeah to me a 4 week consistent dosage rather than a 3 week blast would get better results! I think I'm gonna give the Xl rebellion a blast for my next cycle  any sides so far? BP pumps ect


No sides I can tell mate. Skin is a bit more oily and a few little pimple but that's it.

In terms of gains, hard to tell in the pics I think but everyone has been commenting "marcs back on the roids" so something must be happening visually. Either that or I'm a stroppy **** and haven't even realised. :lol:


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

That's good then! I would of expected a few more from a stronger cycle as this one, it's sdrol based isn't it? Hahahaha a laboratory isn't probably the best place for roid rage I would imagine


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hardmadegains said:


> That's good then! I would of expected a few more from a stronger cycle as this one, it's sdrol based isn't it? Hahahaha a laboratory isn't probably the best place for roid rage I would imagine


Yeah sdrol and oral tren. I'll do some more pics soon as it does really seem to be kicking in properly now.


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Sweet look forward to it mate! Cheers for quick replys Glad it's goin well for ya


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

In laws all day yesterday and gym opening hours were shortened so couldn't get there again.

To be honest, it's making excuses as I could have go out of bed earlier but needed some rest from Saturday night.

Was a good night because I haven't been out for ages, but tbh, I'm not going to miss it when the baby comes. Mrs didn't come out either what with not drinking so I felt a bit selfish. Be giving it a miss in future. I like drinking at home now in the garden with mates and a bbq more. Must be getting old.

Food was good though. Two beef club sandwhiches and a full roast with Kate's home made cheese cake. That girl knows how to make a cheese cake!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bit of legs, shoulders and arms tonight.

Legs

leg press x4 sets

quad ext. x4 sets

ham curls x4 sets

clave raise x4 sets

Shoulders

machine press x4 sets

DB lat raise x2 giant sets (5 sets per giant sets)

Arms

cable pressdown x4 sets

hammer curls x4 sets

rope pulldown x4 sets

close grip pulups x3 sets

Tidy up diet now we are back to work and in routine.

Wake: 1 cap T6 and 1 cap XL Rebellion

m1. chicken, bacon and cheese, lettuce, tomato, peppers salad

m2. chicken, bacon and cheese, lettuce, tomato, peppers salad. T6

m3. curried potatoes and chicken breast. T6 and XL Rebellion

TRAIN/cardio

post workout: bag of fruit pastils

m4. 2 steak mince burgers, 2 buns, handful of oven chips

m5. plate of nachos, salsa, jalapeños and a sprinkle of mozzerella cheese.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest tonight.

Cable flies x4 sets

Supermans x4 sets

Incline machine press x4 sets

Decline machine press x4 sets

Dips x4 sets

Abb crunches x50 reps

Food

m1. Chicken, bacon, cheese, lettuce, tomato, peppers salad.

m2. Chicken, bacon, cheese, lettuce, tomato, peppers salad.

m3. Potato and chicken.

Train/cardio

Post workout: packet of fruit pastils

m4. 2 buns, 2 mince steak burgers. Handful of oven chips.

Be working long hours again now so not sure I will be able to train everyday. See how it goes.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got a new camera. Need to read up on settings as everything looks a bit yellow for some reason, but here are some progress pics. 3 weeks into XL Rebellion cycle now:


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Got a new camera. Need to read up on settings as everything looks a bit yellow for some reason, but here are some progress pics. 3 weeks into XL Rebellion cycle now:
> 
> View attachment 149525
> View attachment 149526
> ...


Can see gains already m8 ... glad I read through gonna get subbed up asap


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

zacsky2 said:


> Can see gains already m8 ... glad I read through gonna get subbed up asap


id be a bit worried if there were none :lol:

In the time frame though, looking at a lot of glycogen replenishing/super compensation and intra muscular water. Muscle memory if you like. But to be honest, that would replicate what a new user to steroid would get so not to bad of a comparison for anyone thinking of using the product.


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

PHMG said:


> id be a bit worried if there were none :lol:
> 
> In the time frame though, looking at a lot of glycogen replenishing/super compensation and intra muscular water. Muscle memory if you like. But to be honest, that would replicate what a new user to steroid would get so not to bad of a comparison for anyone thinking of using the product.


How do you rate these pro hormones compared to say oral AAS .... most people I know that have used them say there as good if not better ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

zacsky2 said:


> How do you rate these pro hormones compared to say oral AAS .... most people I know that have used them say there as good if not better ?


They are oral AAS mate. Just chemical structure isn't listed as a banned substance, so legal to buy. I seem to get more from superdrol than Dbol tbh. But saying that, whats to say that im getting a decent dose of dbol in the underground labs product that i have used.


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like you got bigger and leaned out mate! Lookin great. (no ****) What you reckon of those fat burners? No conflict with the PH?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hardmadegains said:


> Looks like you got bigger and leaned out mate! Lookin great. (no ****) What you reckon of those fat burners? No conflict with the PH?


The fat burns won't directly burn fat imo. Lets face it, anything that does that is either prescription only or banned (apart from ephedrine in chesteze from boots or Tesco pharmacy).

But what it does do very well is give you a great "energy" boost to hit it hard when you are not feeling it or just tired generally. And I'm not talking you pro plus here. It's way more potent than that.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Food porn. Chicken bacon and cheese salad. So good. Quite filling too if you chuck in enough rabbit food.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

All is looking well in here mate, the SD is doing the job nicely. Might recommend this to my mate to run before holiday


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> All is looking well in here mate, the SD is doing the job nicely. Might recommend this to my mate to run before holiday


Will be running test cyp and tren ace from this weekend onwards.

I thing XL rebellion is ideal for someone that doesn't want to use needles and also wants something they can buy easily and not illegally.

Obviously you arnt going to get the sort of gains an injectable cycle will produce but they serve a very good purpose.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tren ace is the devils p1ss!! I'd drink it if I could haha

Yeah, you'll never get the full blown aas cycle effects/gains but he's not wanting to use aas so these could be a nice half way mark for him.

If you could chose one (either SD or XL) which one would you recommend? I ask as I have zero idea at all when it comes to PH


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Tren ace is the devils p1ss!! I'd drink it if I could haha
> 
> Yeah, you'll never get the full blown aas cycle effects/gains but he's not wanting to use aas so these could be a nice half way mark for him.
> 
> If you could chose one (either SD or XL) which one would you recommend? I ask as I have zero idea at all when it comes to PH


XL is two compounds. Superdrol and oral tren.

SD is just superdrol so prob a good starter oral.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

My favourite bodypart to train tonight. Back!!

Took some n.o.xplode pre workout. Gave me a little bit of an edge if im honest. I forgot id taken it and wasnt until the end that remembered, after thinking how focused and up for it i felt. So that cancels placebo effect out. Still wouldnt buy it though for the price of the stuff.

Back

Wide grip pullups x4 sets

wide grip lat pulldown x4 sets

yates machine row x 4sets

low cable row x4 sets

straight arm cable pulldown x4 sets

Then finished with 45mins cardio

Food

m1. Chicken, bacon, cheese, lettuce, tomato, peppers salad. 1 cap T6. 1 cap XL Rebellion

m2. Chicken, bacon, cheese, lettuce, tomato, peppers salad.

m3. Potato and chicken.1 cap T6. 1 cap XL Rebellion. serving of N.O.Xplode

Train/cardio

Post workout: packet of fruit pastils

m4. 2 buns, 2 mince steak burgers. Handful of oven chips.

Long ass day at work as well but was actually enjoyable. Site had one of the top engineers from Australia consulting and picked his brains for ages. Sort of shi.t you cant read about in books or some crappy british standard thats completely outdated and written by someone who's never actually done the damn job! Learnt tons tbh.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pretty much finished the cycle of XL rebellion now.

Overall thoughts on the cycle are pretty good to be honest. Now obviously, it cant be compared to an injectable cycle in my opinion. But most people i have spoke to have asked if i was using steroids again (cant be assed with the bullsh.it that comes with telling the truth to normal people now so i just say "no, its all legal and from a supplement shop online" so technically im not lying :lol:

Feel like ive filled out nicely and stripped a bit of bodyfat. Not bad considering only 3 weeks.

Before/after:



Overall, id say XL Rebellion is ideal for someone that wants to try steroids but doesnt want anything illegal or doesnt know how to get hold of legit injectables. Its an ideal starter steroid or even a good kickstart to an injectable cycle :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just collected 10ml test cyp (ROHM) and 20ml tren ace (PC)

Start tomorrow. 8 weeks until holiday. Lets get shredded and large.

Start proceedings with this beauty :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bástard :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Bástard :lol:


Haha. Tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training today.

Rope pulldown x4 sets

hammer curls x4 sets

DB kickbacks x4 sets

standing DB curls x4 sets

Sculls x4 sets

DB preacher curls x4 sets

Then 30 mins cardio.

I then ate my post workout meal and went to tescos. Went full on hypo whilst walking around and can only think that its linked to the tren i've pumped in last night. Not had it at all whilst clean. Strange.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Arm training today.
> 
> Rope pulldown x4 sets
> 
> ...


Not good mate! Strange that? Did you eat before training?

Wahey! Back on the tren haha, your as bad as infernal and all the others on here preaching they don't need gear lmao it's too addictive!

Looking excellent in pics mate, backs really thick. Sd deffo helped lean you out.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Lookin good bruv...whats ur dosages gna be on the test and tren?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Not good mate! Strange that? Did you eat before training?
> 
> Wahey! Back on the tren haha, your as bad as infernal and all the others on here preaching they don't need gear lmao it's too addictive!
> 
> Looking excellent in pics mate, backs really thick. Sd deffo helped lean you out.


Lol. I genuinely wasn't interested in gear until I found out Kate was pregnant....then I was thinking "as soon as it's all good at 10 weeks, it's going in" haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> Lookin good bruv...whats ur dosages gna be on the test and tren?


1ml test and 2ml tren ace per week.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. I wondered where you went. Back looking thick mate! :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained shoulders today:

Machine press x4 sets

behind neck lat pulldown x4 sets

DB lat raise x8 sets (2 giant sets)

Cable lat raise x4 sets

Then finished off with 50mins cardio.

I went to an american style restaurant (apparently) last night and had chicken breast, rack of ribs, curly fries, salad and coleslaw...plus about 6 cocktails :lol:

Food Today:

m1. 3 whole eggs, 4 rashers bacon, 2 slices of toast

Train/cardio

post workout bag fruit pastils

m2. curried potato, piri piri chicken

m3. curried potato, piri piri chicken

m4. curried potato, piri piri chicken

Already much hotter than usual. Damn tren.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. I wondered where you went. Back looking thick mate! :thumb:


Where i went?? Oh you mean from last journal? Yeah, it wasnt really relevent seeing as using gear again :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Had ribs and chicken breast combo the other night mate, beautiful :drool:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

@Dan94 they were Tennessee ribs. Jack Daniels sauce. Was so good.

And American style too which I think means "way too much food on your plate". You know when you are completely stuffed but the food tastes so good it should be criminal to waste any...well I should have stopped half way through as I was feeling so I'll the whole time after haha.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> @Dan94 they were Tennessee ribs. Jack Daniels sauce. Was so good.
> 
> And American style too which I think means "way too much food on your plate". You know when you are completely stuffed but the food tastes so good it should be criminal to waste any...well I should have stopped half way through as I was feeling so I'll the whole time after haha.


Haha yeah I know exactly what you mean!

Mine were just a half rack ribs with plain ole BBQ sauce haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Went for some sushi at lunch as not had it before. Bit steep for amount of food for £5 but I am a greedy bastard. Really nice mind you.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

sushi is great, but buying it everyday would put a hole in your wallet, and its not that filling


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> sushi is great, but buying it everyday would put a hole in your wallet, and its not that filling


Yeah. It is tasty quality food though. Might put back 20 quid a week to get more...if the wife will allow it haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest tonight. Like to start with some arms as it allows me to train better for some reason.

Arms

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Preacher curl x4 sets

Chest

Incline press x4 sets

Decline press x4 sets

DB press x2 sets

DB fly x3 sets

Dips x2 sets

Cable fly x4 sets

Nice workout. Can feel the gear too, crazy pumps energy and focus. Could be placebo...either way it will mean gains.

Food

m1. Potato. Chicken breast. Extreme labs T6

m2. Potato. Chicken breast.

m2.5 (haha) sushi selection

m3. Potato. Chicken breast. Extreme labs T6

TRAIN/40mins cardio

Post workout: bag of fruit pastils

m4. 2 mince steak burgers. 2 buns. Handfull of oven chips


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs training tonight.

Legs press x4 sets

Quad ext x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Then done 40mins cardio at steady pace.

Food.

Same as yesterday.

m1. Potato. Chicken breast. Extreme labs T6

m2. Potato. Chicken breast.

m2.5 (haha) sushi selection

m3. Potato. Chicken breast. Extreme labs T6

TRAIN/40mins cardio

Post workout: bag of fruit pastils

m4. 2 mince steak burgers. 2 buns. Handfull of oven chips


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

you have a really small head compared to body.. :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> you have a really small head compared to body.. :whistling:


Lol. I have normal sized head and a large body


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rest day today. Way too tired.

But did 30mins cardio after work.

Food.

M1 potato. Chicken

M2 potato. Chicken

Cardio.

M3. Chilli rub rump steak. Sliced potatoes. Rocket salad. Apple crumble and custard for afters.

Was very nice. Was watching masterchef and decided to put some effort in.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That looks delicious


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> That looks delicious


Was really nice mate.

Chili salt rub outside the beef. Red win vinegar, sugar and oil dressing on the rocket, steamed then shallow fried potatoe. Only took 20 minutes.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Was really nice mate.
> 
> Chili salt rub outside the beef. Red win vinegar, sugar and oil dressing on the rocket, steamed then shallow fried potatoe. Only took 20 minutes.


Those potatoes sure do look good. Mix of normal and sweet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Those potatoes sure do look good. Mix of normal and sweet?


yeah mate. Maris piper for fluffyness and sweet potato for different taste.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> yeah mate. Maris piper for fluffyness and sweet potato for different taste.


Sounds worth a try


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained back last night.

Machine Yates row x4 sets

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

Wide grip pullups x4 sets

V bar pulldown x4 sets

Hammer grip pullups x4 sets

Straight arm cable pulldown x4 sets

Went out for dinner last night with friends and ate a sh.itload haha. Post workout though so not a problem. Had spiral seasoned fries, rack of ribs, 8oz rump steak, coleslaw, salad and chocolate cake with ice cream.

Food.

M1. Potato. Chicken breast.

M2. Potato. Chicken breast.

Train

M3. spiral seasoned fries, rack of ribs, 8oz rump steak, coleslaw, salad and chocolate cake with ice cream


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Good few training sessions done over bankholiday weekend. Ripping up loads tbh. More than id expect from such low doses, but i have been eating very good. I've completely gone off s.hit food and have pretty much lived off chicken salad for the past 4 days.

Shoulder session on friday:

Machine press x4 sets

DB lat raise x3 giant sets (each giant set is 5 sets with no rest)

DB front delt raise x4 sets

Rear delt fly x4 sets

Finish with abb work and 30 mins cardio

Arm session on sunday

Oly bar curl x4 sets

DB hammer x4 sets

Sculls x4 sets

DB kickbacks x4 sets

DB preacher curl x4 sets

Standing DB ext. x4 sets

Food for the past 4 days:

m1. chicken and melted cheese salad (salad is iceburg lettuce, rocket lettuce, peppers and tomoato with low calorie dressings)

m2. chicken and melted cheese salad

m3. chicken and melted cheese salad

TRAIN/cardio

m4. either a low cheese pizza or home made steak burgers and Potato waffles

Knocked the post workout sweets on the head. Worked out about 800 calories so by skipping them its started fat loss rather than floating at the same body fat. Dropped a ton of water as well but that will be the tren in full swing.

I'll get some progress pictures up tonight.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So you don't calorie count at all mate? Lucky sod :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So you don't calorie count at all mate? Lucky sod :lol:


Theres just no need mate. At our level, you shouldn't need to worry about exact calories. We never have a day thats the same as the last with regards to calorie expenditure, so how do we really know what is plus or minus 500cals of maintenance???

Way i see it. You train hard, do your cardio and the rest takes care of itself. If you cant have the odd treat every other day or a worrying about the little things....you are doing it wrong.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few progress pics. Not very happy but then only got myself to blame. Diet hasnt been good enough. Old me would just up the dose :lol: but im a bit more sensible nowadays and know there is so much room for improvement on the diet front. Bit more discipline and leave the crappy food alone and that will sort it. It's been pure greed thats held me back in terms of fat loss. Been good for 4 days on the trot mind you which is probably a record for me this year :lol:

Wasnt going to post the pics but f.uck it, gives me incentive to give it the commitment i know im capable of and have done in the past:



Happy with size considering bugger all carbs for the past 4 days (about 90g a day which is nothing for me) so just focus on the fat loss. I will look flat, i will feel low energy, but so what. All temporary.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you do re-feed days at all mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you do re-feed days at all mate?


Depends on the diet mate.

There is the 3:1 diet which is 3 days fats and protein and then one day carbs and protein. Works fuc.king well if natural as well. Fats need to be high on the 3 days to keep energy up and test levels.

Currently I'm doing no carbs before training and then a decent carby meal post training. With this style of dieting, there is no need for refeeding. It will only hamper fat loss.

But if you stick at it and rinse the fat off, your body will process food way better as a lean body is a far more productive one. At that stage, you can up carbs and your body just uses all of it. Throw gear in the mix and you are laughing.

Only reason I'm not leaner right now is because I've been to greedy and drank too much beer :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training tonight.

Quad extension x7 sets

Leg press x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Food

M1. Chicken. Cheese. Bacon salad

M2. Chicken. Cheese. Bacon salad

Train/30mins cardio

M3. 2 steak burgers. 2 buns. 3 waffles. Slice of mellon.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest tonight

Incline press x4 sets

Decline close grip press x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Db incline fly x4 sets

Cable fly x4 sets

Food. Same as yesterday.

M1. Chicken. Cheese. Bacon salad

M2. Chicken. Cheese. Bacon salad

Train/30mins cardio

M3. 2 steak burgers. 2 buns. 3 waffles


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training tonight. Outdoor football every Thursday now as summer is on it's way.

Food

M1. Chicken. Bacon. Cheese. Iceberg lettuce. Rocket lettuce. Peppers and tomato.

M2. Same

M3. Same

Football training for an hour.

M4. Mother in laws stew with beef and veg


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training after a gruelling week at work. Expecting too much of me again but I'm a yes man so still did it all. Lots of hours but I've got a baby to prepare for so quite a bit of motivation to say the least.

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

V grip pulldown x4 sets

Straight arm pulldown x4 sets

Low cable row x4 sets

Machine row x4 sets

Food

M1. Chicken. Cheese. Bacon salad.

M2. Same

M3. Same

Train/40mins cardio

M4. Foot long big beef melt and packet of sunkist crisps from Subway.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did some arm training yesterday. Normally wait until later in the day but went early as had football at 1pm.

Arms

Cable pressdown x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Standing db curl x4 sets

Hammer curl x4 sets

Scull crushers x4 sets

Db preacher x4 sets

And then shoulder today. Just a quick session as quite dehydrated after last night. We won football 11 - 1 haha. Last game of the season so celebrated the win.

Shoulder press x4 sets

DB lat raise x4 sets

Food.

No real structure at weekends so it's been bacon eggs cheese. Chicken. Chips. Sandwhiches. That sort of thing. Cooking a big curry for my mates tonight.

And a random picture of my arm as vascularity is increasing now I'm leaning up....as you would expect haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training today and did some other random stuff whilst waiting for equipment.

Quad extension x6 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Leg Press x 6 sets

Single leg quad ext. x6 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

tri pressdown x4 sets

underhand tri pulldown x4 sets

hammer grip pullupsx 4 sets

Food

m1. chicken, cheese, bacon salad

m2. chicken, cheese, bacon salad

Train/30mins cardio

m3. 360g pineapple in juice

m4. 2 buns, 2 burgers, 3 potato waffles

m5. low fat ice cream, syrup

Long ass day today and tomorrow. 2 huge building sites per day. One solar park and one mineral mine at either end of the southwest. Me being me though....rise to the challenge and never say no to the boss!

Got some epistane coming from Extreme Labs and Shredabull ( :lol: funny name) fat burner coming from sister company Explosive Nutrition:










http://www.extremelabs.co.uk/epi_mayhem.htm#page=page-1










http://www.explosive-nutrition.co.uk/anabolic-designs-shredabull-90-caps


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You gunna run the Epi alongside what you're doing atm mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> You gunna run the Epi alongside what you're doing atm mate?


Yes mate. It's a "drying" steroid so will just add to the effect of it all.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Recieved my Epistane and Shredabull through from Extreme Labs. Take 3 Shredabull tabs today and i've been very alert all day, but then i did get an early night last night so could also be that.

Chest training tonight.

Incline machine press x5 sets

Decline machine press x5 sets

Pec Dec x5 sets

On knees cable fly x5 sets

DB incline fly x5 sets

40 mins cardio to finish.

Food/plan

Wake. 1 tab EPi, 1 Shredabull

m1. chicken, cheese, bacon salad. 1 tab EPi, 1 Shredabull

m2. chicken, cheese, bacon salad. 1 tab EPi, 1 Shredabull

TRAIN/cardio

m3. bag of fruit pastils, half tin pineapple

m4. 2 buns, 2 mince steak burgers, 4 potato waffles.

m5. ice cream and golden syrup.

Progress pics. Been on cycle 1.5 weeks now. I feel things are moving along nicely and it's time to start increasing carbs now.





Some sort of abbs and thigh shot. Just about lean enough. Will becaome a lot tighter over the next few weeks.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking solid mate, jealous as fook :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yes mate. It's a "drying" steroid so will just add to the effect of it all.


Yeah I have a mate who used it before, got decent dry gains from it.

If I ever do "assist" myself, it'll probs be the one I start on/use as minimal sides and still decent gains for beginner


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Looking solid mate, jealous as fook :thumbup1:


No need to be jealous mate. Pm me if you want help or coaching.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> No need to be jealous mate. Pm me if you want help or coaching.


cheers bud, all my shít is in my progress journal really


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> cheers bud, all my shít is in my progress journal really


Yeah I know. I do read it mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yeah I know. I do read it mate


Ah sweet, didn't realise :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Lats look awesome mate!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

wtw said:


> Lats look awesome mate!


Cheers pal. Appreciate it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training tonight as it's our 3 year anniversary. Went out for a meal and watched bad neighbors which was so funny.

Food

M1. Potato. Chicken. 1 tab EPi. 1 tab shredabull

M2. Potato. Chicken. 1 tab EPi. 1 tab shredabull

M3. Potato. Chicken. 1 tab EPi. 1 tab shredabull

M4. This bad boy:



Curly fries. Blue 8oz steak. Half rack of jack daniels ribs. Special coleslaw and a pint of carling.

M5. Bag of sweet and salted popcorn. Bag of minstrels.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Good stuff man!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm Jealous of your meal 5

Looking good though!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice meal mate, I watched Bad Neighbours Monday night with a girl, funny as fúck :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

@jdsw

Journal is here mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> I'm Jealous of your meal 5
> 
> Looking good though!


I cannot describe how good that food is with an ice cold beer.



Dan94 said:


> Nice meal mate, I watched Bad Neighbours Monday night with a girl, funny as fúck :lol:


Was proper funny. And really wanted to go out and get Shi.tfaced after haha.


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

I have taken the plunge and asked PHMG for advice and coaching. Over the last week I have been gathering everything suggested that I need to get started. Looking forward to starting Monday and with some hard work and guidance from you hopefully I can seriously reduce my BF.

Cheers


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jdsw said:


> I have taken the plunge and asked PHMG for advice and coaching. Over the last week I have been gathering everything suggested that I need to get started. Looking forward to starting Monday and with some hard work and guidance from you hopefully I can seriously reduce my BF.
> 
> Cheers


Of course we can mate. You will be ripped and large...well, even more large in no time. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big day on site. Some horrendous tan lines going on from all the PPE i have to wear. And so hot. I swear it was like being in Spain today in cornwall.

Trained back after work.

Wide lat pulldown x5 sets

v grip pulldown x5 sets

Hammer grip pullups x5 sets

machine yates row x5 sets

straight arm pulldown x5 sets

Finished off with 30mins cardio, went home and at a load of nutrients then played 8 a side football for an hour.

Food

m1. chicken, potato. 1 tab EPi from Extreme Labs, 1 tab Shredabull

m2. chicken, potato. 1 tab EPi, 1 tab Shredabull

m3. chicken, potato. 1 tab EPi, 1 tab Shredabull

TRAIN/Cardio

m4. Tin of pineapple chunks, 3 scoops mass gainer

8 a side football

m5. BBQ at dads house. Tons of burgers, sausages and potatoes/salad.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training after work. Boss said to finish early after a tough week. Done 2 peoples work on my own this week and i've felt it but was good to keep all clients happy seeing as my bosses double booked....idiots.

V bar pressdown x5 sets

Hammer cable curl x5 sets

rope pulldown x5 sets

DB hammer curl x5 sets

laying Sculls x5 sets

DB preacher curls x5 sets

Then 40mins cardio post workout

Food/Plan

wake 1 tab Extreme Labs EPi, 1 tab Shredabull

m1. potato, chicken

m2. potato, chicken, 1 tab Extreme Labs EPi, 1 tab Shredabull

m3. potato, chicken, 1 tab Extreme Labs EPi, 1 tab Shredabull

Train/40mins cardio

m4. half tin pineapple, 2 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion.

m5. BBQ at my mates new pad and probably quite a few beers/ciders.....hey, its been a hard week :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

@Fiahh

Delete some pm's mate. I can't reply as you are full.

Reply to this when you have.


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

PHMG said:


> @Fiahh
> 
> Delete some pm's mate. I can't reply as you are full.
> 
> Reply to this when you have.


Done, sorry didn't realise!


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey just had a catch up on the thread! Hell of progress in that time mate good job!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hardmadegains said:


> Hey just had a catch up on the thread! Hell of progress in that time mate good job!


New thread here mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/266599-phmg-insert-catchy-prep-title-here.html#post5011677


----------

